# C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

Well, we have tried to keep this a secret..., but the excitement level is just TOO much now








I could go on and on about what we are doing, about all the cool 24V Turbo stuff, 3.00" MKIV exhausts, 24V QuickFlows...yadda yadda yadda....but we all know.. WE WANT PICTURES








So let's start with pictures...then I will post all the specifics.
Enjoy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

























Oh yeah, I almost forgot, the most important point...C2Motorsports 24V Turbo Kit will be available April of '07















C2


----------



## Halo2x (Nov 1, 2005)

Yummmmmm. Cost?


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

Where's all the specifics?
Price? post dyno? etc? It would be nice if a stage 1 turbo kit for about $4000 came out...
I don't expect a price that good, considering price and demand. A 300hp 250 torque super charger goes for $4,000 and the next best stage 1 turbo is what... $5000+? I can dream though.


_Modified by kungfoojesus at 8:02 AM 2-27-2007_


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

wtf twin turbo?
edit - nvm the manifold coming off the turbo is confusing.


_Modified by JeffBeagley at 8:12 AM 2-27-2007_


----------



## Tweeked24 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (C2Motorsports)*

Secrets are bad, haha. I cant wait!!!! Prices?? Dyno???


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (Tweeked24)*

Easiest way to make a turbo manifold EVAR!!!








Nice hardware with those clean-as-hell welds...
If only I hadn't already committed to PAG - i'd deff look into that stuff.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (C2Motorsports)*

Hell yes!! Hehe


----------



## Fat Jon (Feb 27, 2007)

finally a turbo kit that will have the support behind it that this type of setup deserves.... way to go C2.... if i get another 24v in the future, you'll be hearing from me!!


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (C2Motorsports)*

are you goin to be offering chip solutions like the 12v ?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (hiatussk8rs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hiatussk8rs* »_are you goin to be offering chip solutions like the 12v ?


We will be offering 24V VR6 Fueling Solutions; they will be bundled into a complete C2 Fueling Kit. The specifics have not yet been determined, but they are likely to resemble the following:
*C2 24V Fueling Kits*
*Stage I*
Price: TBD
-C2 24V VR6 Software Flashload
-415cc Injectors 
-C2 MKIV Billet MAF housing
-Open element filter
-C2 Silicone couplers
-SS T-Bolts

*Stage II*
Price: TBD
-C2 24V VR6 Software Flashload
-630cc Injectors
-C2 MKIV Billet MAF housing
-C2 24V VR6 SS Head Spacer
-C2 Inline Fuel Pump w/install kit
-Open element filter
-C2 Silicone couplers
-SS T-Bolts


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (C2Motorsports)*

Sweet, glad we finally have some other people starting kits http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (VR6JettaGLI)*








hehe can't waitt


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_







can't waitt 

X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (Lew_Dog)*

bloody brilliant....!!!

i cna't spell if my life dependend on it....



_Modified by dubdoor at 5:45 PM 2-27-2007_


----------



## elliMX191 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (dubdoor)*

any r32 love?


----------



## GREASE-MONKEY (Nov 22, 2006)

about time i know you guys go tyour r32 a while ago


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (GREASE-MONKEY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GREASE-MONKEY* »_about time i know you guys go tyour r32 a while ago

Yeah, last time I checked...I think the R32 now has 10.5K miles.
Look for it to have a C2-Powered Turbo System this year


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

Sign me up!!!


----------



## 1.8Tspeed! (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (askibum02)*

by far the best kit thats going to be out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (1.8Tspeed!)*

looks great... when we see some numbers and some prices, we may have a beautiful stage2 vf kit for sale!!!!


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_looks great... when we see some numbers and some prices, we may have a beautiful stage2 vf kit for sale!!!! 

And if we do, let me know







.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (proshot)*

IF I decided to go turbo I will put it up on here for sure, its a big decision because the car does run great...you guys no how it is though, power is addicting


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

LMK when there ready to ship. [email protected]


----------



## vr6turbo420 (Nov 2, 2006)

Wow it looks even sicker than i imagine!!!! i talked to you like two weeks ago about the kit when you were trying to keep it on the low down. I'm definatly in, just need the price???


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (vr6turbo420)*

Congrats, finnaly a worthy kit to market.


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (C2Motorsports)*

Nice! but when are you going to have a complete web site that lists ALL your products and allows customers to buy directly from there? I still don't see the intercooler plumbing to match the SRI you produce.
Nice welds on the manny!


----------



## hyperdubbin (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (HOTSKILLET98)*

pm sent


----------



## TheRedMouse (Jan 22, 2006)

hmmm a nice turbo system for sub 4 grand would be a nice option for the 24v


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (TheRedMouse)*

Aything for the 3.2?


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (TheRedMouse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheRedMouse* »_hmmm a nice turbo system for sub 4 grand would be a nice option for the 24v

that would sure make this kit the smartest option for just about any person looking to go FI on a 24v. one can dream I guess.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (blankster83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zwei komma acht T* »_Aything for the 3.2? 

email me directly: [email protected]

_Quote, originally posted by *TheRedMouse* »_hmmm a nice turbo system for sub 4 grand would be a nice option for the 24v


_Quote, originally posted by *blankster83* »_
that would sure make this kit the smartest option for just about any person looking to go FI on a 24v. one can *dream* I guess. 


Let me know when the alarm clock goes off, and we all wake up in reality








C2


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:37 AM 3-2-2007_


----------



## FatSGli (Jul 12, 2003)

Finally we got some LOVE for the 2.8 24v's!!!
Can't go wrong with C2motorsports!!! You guys do good work! Now what do the numbers look like? Awwww, just put the kit out there; I'm def in!!!!


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_ 
Nice hardware with those clean-as-hell welds...


Those welds are super clean, still dont know if Im gonna go turbo or not, but I wanna know more about this kit.


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (skeil_03gli)*

Hope that an r32 kit is made


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (newcreation)*

why do yall go from 2.5" to 3" back to 2.5"


----------



## jti Pete (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (VR6JettaGLI)*

some more details please???


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_why do yall go from 2.5" to 3" back to 2.5"









I don't understand your question....
There is no 2.5" pipe anywhere in the exhuast.
DP is 3.5" and exhaust will be 3" full system.
-Jeff


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (Jefnes3)*

What turbo is that? For the nub here who doesn't know


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (Bdfrd 24v)*

T4 frame size turbo.

-Jeff


----------



## FatSGli (Jul 12, 2003)

Any other information that we can know about??? Really Really interested!!!


----------



## essellevr6 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (FatSGli)*


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (C2Motorsports)*

im like hoping up down and sideways that this kit is priced somewhere under the eip stg1 kit...because ill know the quality...*AND* customer service is actually there on this product, for a better price.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
I don't understand your question....
There is no 2.5" pipe anywhere in the exhuast.
DP is 3.5" and exhaust will be 3" full system.
-Jeff

i see, i thought it was a 2.5" vband for sum reason


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_im like hoping up down and sideways that this kit is priced somewhere under the eip stg1 kit...because ill know the quality...*AND* customer service is actually there on this product, for a better price. 

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8Tspeed! (May 5, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_
im like hoping up down and sideways that this kit is priced somewhere under the eip stg1 kit...because ill know the quality...AND customer service is actually there on this product, for a better price.: 

it;s probably going to be more since it's including a ball bearing turbo and everything that a personw ould want to run high boost and with the best parts, and eip's kit isn't that bad in price.. you are paying for development time. if anything pagparts kit will be close to eip's kit.. jut throwing that out there for people who are anticipating this kit to be cheaper or the same price at eip...
guess will have to wait till april









_Modified by 1.8Tspeed! at 10:40 PM 3-6-2007_


_Modified by 1.8Tspeed! at 10:41 PM 3-6-2007_


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (1.8Tspeed!)*

Price isn't near as big as quality to me... my VF kit is super reliable. NEVER had it leave me hanging. That being said, I sleep on $100 bills at night


----------



## 1.8Tspeed! (May 5, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (Bdfrd 24v)*

though it might be alot your paying alot more for the development and tuning.. and also more parts... plus alot more hp.. but that being said thats why it;s a turbo kit... vs a supercharger kit. but 9000 almost for a stg III kit


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

This kit is eevrything you`d want and more. Plus as said the customer service is second to none. Im not gonna bad mouth anyones product but this kit will be unmatched.


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

details....we demand details.... :]


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*

FMIC is now completed:









And on installed on the car:










_Modified by C2Motorsports at 1:26 PM 3-14-2007_


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (C2Motorsports)*

loving it!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (Attack.:Rabbit)*

Brackets http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Clean, clean, cleannnnnnnn. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (MeiK)*

how much for your down pipe ? if you have it already made ?


----------



## JohnMartin (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeffBeagley* »_wtf twin turbo?
edit - nvm the manifold coming off the turbo is confusing.

_Modified by JeffBeagley at 8:12 AM 2-27-2007_


----------



## JohnMartin (Dec 7, 2006)

Intersting IC design


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

i sense were getting closer to getting the answers to the big questions....
power and price....
i dunno about u guyz but the hammer is poised over top the piggy 
bank...!!!!
_Modified by dubdoor at 9:57 PM 3-15-2007_


_Modified by dubdoor at 9:57 PM 3-15-2007_


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

This is going to be a big deciding factor in what I end up choosing FI wise http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.


----------



## lamawithaVR6 (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_This is going to be a big deciding factor in what I end up choosing FI wise http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.

same here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
or custom


----------



## TheRedMouse (Jan 22, 2006)

hmm any new updates?
dont leave us hanging!!


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_This is going to be a big deciding factor in what I end up choosing FI wise http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.

Its a no brainer. C2! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SELFMADE* »_Its a no brainer. C2! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hence the word big














.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

Where's the Throttle Body


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

no throttle body.. no care..
this is just plain 'stupid' .. LOL 
good work C2.. 
can u compare the power output let's say at 10 psi on a 12V turbo and a 24 V turbo with the same 2.8L .. all things being equal besides the extra valves. ?? 
C2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_no throttle body.. 
C2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


We still use the stock TB.
It's just been re-located.

-Jeff


----------



## 1.8Tspeed! (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

ok it's almost april.. lets see a full engine shot !...


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_

We still use the stock TB.
It's just been re-located.

-Jeff 

yeah, next to the SRI!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WCoUtReT (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (blankster83)*

This is super exciting! I knew I just got a great job offer for a reason!!!!


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (WCoUtReT)*

how much is your programming gonna run? and your dp?


----------



## Badstuw (Sep 15, 2005)

so is the kit going to include a sri? just curious because i need one now.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Badstuw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Badstuw* »_so is the kit going to include a sri? just curious because i need one now.

YEP. SRI is in the plans.

-Jeff


----------



## Badstuw (Sep 15, 2005)

gonna be ready by next week?? lol i need one el pronto..


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Badstuw)*

im sent


----------



## FatSGli (Jul 12, 2003)

bump this jank!!!


----------



## Rabbid Rabbit (May 1, 2000)

*Re: (FatSGli)*

I increased my credit card limit specifically for this momentous occasion!!


----------



## elliMX191 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Rabbid Rabbit)*

pictures are needed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mjille (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: (elliMX191)*

very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (mjille)*

ttt


----------



## 1.8Tspeed! (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

sooo.. less then a week?


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

this is worse than christmas eve when i was 4 yrs old....


----------



## Tweeked24 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (C2Motorsports)*

Im to excited to sleep!!!


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (Tweeked24)*

boredatschoolwithnoclassesandcantcontainmyexcitement bump







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vortex Addict (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (Rabbid Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbid Rabbit* »_I increased my credit card limit specifically for this momentous occasion!!









Im glad to see there are others with the same disiese I have.


----------



## clark w. griswold (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (Vortex Addict)*

wow, with all this interest and guys with money burning holes in their pockets...im surprised C2 hasnt gotten the system "out the door" or at least responded to questions in this thread. were not talking about a cai here...


----------



## 1.8Tspeed! (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (clark w. griswold)*

i know... i already put my down payment on eip's system ...


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (clark w. griswold)*

Only question I see is: what a ~week or so...
Yep, its on schedule.
More specific technical details will come out with the release info, later.
Parts, options, pricing ect....
I'm driving to DurtyFest from CT. Putting the car on Road Atlanta for a few laps.








Come check us out in person.

-Jeff


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

Please get Video footage.


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Only question I see is: what a ~week or so...
Yep, its on schedule.
-Jeff


:jawdroppingsmiley:


----------



## 1.8Tspeed! (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (proshot)*

i would ... but i'm in school in pa...


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
I'm driving to DurtyFest from CT. Putting the car on Road Atlanta for a few laps.








Come check us out in person.

Woo hoo! Ill be heading down there with my buddy and his HPA R32. Ill be driving this instead of my 24v:








Ill definitley stop by and check it out. Im seriously considering giving HPA a call since they are the only really reliable kit out right now, so it would be great to see if somebody else has stepped up to the plate. Just so I know what to look for any pics of the car? 
It will be interesting to see the car in action and not on a drag strip! If you need any test drivers Im sure I could make myself available.








PS Ill have a video camera if you want to get some on track videos. Ill have a roll bar mount and a headrest mount with me.


_Modified by NOVAdub at 11:42 PM 3-28-2007_


----------



## zaskar (Jan 17, 2000)

what's the secret to be able to have a 24v and be at school, and get a turbo kit on top of that... You guys really make me ....... hhhhuuu


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (NOVAdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOVAdub* »_ Just so I know what to look for any pics of the car? 
_Modified by NOVAdub at 11:42 PM 3-28-2007_

Reflex Silver '03 GTi.
Just keep your eyes peeled for Connecticut lic. plates.
Show 'n Go is the same weekend at Englishtown, NJ, so I doubt you see ANY other 'yankee' cars at Durtyfest. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-Jeff


----------



## JamesO (Apr 14, 2006)

I just put my buddys VF stage 1 on his car and it was easy as pie. I really like their kit and might even buy it cause it's available. The only problem is it's not a turbo! _:: Dr. evil Voice :: _ Throw me a freaking bone here!"


----------



## GREASE-MONKEY (Nov 22, 2006)

so it is the first tell us


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*C2Motorsports 24V QuickFlow*

From CAD to Car









































































Chris
C2


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 10:38 PM 4-1-2007_


----------



## JamesO (Apr 14, 2006)

I hope you guys have some good install instructions!
New intake manifold as well... _cha ching_ as the price rises.
Either way we would have bought a new one. The stock manifolds blow like...


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

I.....think.......I........love...........you







.


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (proshot)*

sorda pissed I just went custom... this is umm B-E-A-UTIFULLLLLLLL... droool let's see some prices... please

custom may be for sale very soon?


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

holy mother of God....


----------



## Razcal (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

I will be paying close attention to this kit. Cuz i love my GLI so much but she needs more ponies that wont be complicated to work with. And a software program that is reliable aswell. My little brother has in his 97 OBD2 ur kit and I love driving his car on the highway. He was having slight trouble when he bought the car but u guys knew right away it was his software that was out dated. you sent him the new chip and he couldnt be happier. So I m sure this kit will be awesome. GJ C2







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by Razcal at 11:37 AM 4-2-2007_


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Razcal)*

Looks really nice. Shame there wasn't a way to mount the throttle body right side up, since i went to the hassle of polishing mine. None the less looks amazing, IF things go well this looks like it is just going to be a must for me. Unless VF comes out with stage 3, like this week, for a damn good price. Props to you guys, really looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheRedMouse (Jan 22, 2006)

looks like the kit is done and slapped on the car......
now give us a little bit of details here!
a little price range and some of the possible options/stages.


----------



## lamawithaVR6 (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (TheRedMouse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheRedMouse* »_
a little price range and some of the possible options/stages.

pleaaaaase


----------



## Halo2x (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (lamawithaVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lamawithaVR6* »_pleaaaaase









Pretty Please????


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

dare i say with a cherry on top


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

It's April. Any word on release date? More specifics?


----------



## jti Pete (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (cpchillin)*

any updates??? and would cams help or hurt when used with this kit?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (jti Pete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jti Pete* »_any updates??? and would cams help or hurt when used with this kit?

No updates at the moment.
cams are good, you may want to see me in person to play with
the cam angle tuning that is native to the US 24V ecu/motor.
-Jeff


----------



## Halo2x (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_dare i say with a cherry on top


----------



## Fastboy501 (Aug 28, 2006)

BUMP. pricing and hp gain info would be appreciated. also, are there going to be stages of upgrades, and will you sell the parts of the kit individually? thanks -John. oh yeah and i want one. now.







it looks sick guys, good job on the SRI.


----------



## JamesO (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
cams are good, you may want to see me in person to play with
the cam angle tuning that is native to the US 24V ecu/motor.
-Jeff


Cams thats what I like to hear








I realize the cams would have to be F/I friendly but who offers them, if anybody? Or are all the cams for the 24v F/I capable? I realize that you don't need too much overlap. But how do I know whats too much, it's all relative. Anyone have a baseline/standard to judge from?


_Modified by JamesO at 8:25 AM 4-5-2007_


----------



## Razcal (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: (JamesO)*

Anything new with this yet?
Prices,Power?


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

bump!?!?


----------



## REDGTIBOY (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (HotredVR)*

they have one for sure order right here


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (REDGTIBOY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REDGTIBOY* »_they have one for sure order right here


Okay, in that case, for you it'll only be $12k


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*

We plan to unveil our C2 24v Turbo System at this years Durty Fest: http://www.durtydubs.com at Road Atlanta on April 21st and 22nd.....
Please stop by our booth to see the car in person; we hope to be giving DEMO rides in the car as well.
chris
C2


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Please stop by our booth to see the car in person; we hope to be giving DEMO rides in the car as well.

You know if you guys need to take a break Id be happy to shuttle some people around the track in the car for you.







I might even have the 24v down there if I cant get the 924 fixed in time.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_We plan to unveil our C2 24v Turbo System at this years Durty Fest: http://www.durtydubs.com at Road Atlanta on April 21st and 22nd.....
Please stop by our booth to see the car in person; we hope to be giving DEMO rides in the car as well.
chris
C2


OOOOOOOOH.....:finds all piggybanks and breaks them open: can't wait!


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

Preliminary testing:

~500 miles (not daily driven)
Enough power to require an in-line fuel pump at ~6psi boost (spring only), and to earn a 'violation' from New Jersey's finest.








Update: all kits will require in-line fuel pump.

I've never been south of DC so I'm looking forward to the experience.
Anyone between CT and ATL: shoot me an IM I'll be on the road next week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Jeff


----------



## Vortex Addict (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Preliminary testing:

~500 miles (not daily driven)
Enough power to require an in-line fuel pump at ~6psi boost (spring only:thumbup: 
-Jeff

My geuss is ........ 280ish whp/tq http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif sweeeeeet.


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_)
Enough power to require an in-line fuel pump at ~6psi boost (spring only), and to earn a 'violation' from *New Jersey's finest*.











NEXT time your in jersey POST UP.... trying to see this first hand.. wont be able to make it to ATL either..


----------



## Halo2x (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_OOOOOOOOH.....:finds all piggybanks and breaks them open: can't wait!

:steals all of _Attack.:Rabbit's_ piggy banks in order to buy this kit


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (Halo2x)*

why are all the badass VW's in jersey?







PBA cards for the win


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

We all know it's really about that dirty South







.


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: (proshot)*

i'm looking at swapping a 24V in place of my old, faithful 12V.....this would be the next logical progression. Keep the stats coming.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (vr6pilot)*

Cam phase tuning in-process. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-Jeff


----------



## jti Pete (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

bring the 24v to englishtown on sunday for show and go.... and more specs on the kit as far as numbers/prices??


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (jti Pete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jti Pete* »_bring the 24v to englishtown on sunday for show and go.... and more specs on the kit as far as numbers/prices??


YES please do... I'll be there for sure can't say the same for my car.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*

No E-town this weekend.
I'm driving to Atlanta for DurtyFest.
I hit the road Wed.
Stopping at NGP.
We'll have detailed info sorted this weekend.
-Jeff


_Modified by Jefnes3 at 6:06 PM 4-16-2007_


----------



## TheRedMouse (Jan 22, 2006)

awesome!
i hope its not as outrageous as EIPs turbo kit(price wise)


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (TheRedMouse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheRedMouse* »_
i hope its not as outrageous as EIPs turbo kit(price wise)

That'd be nice.... even though it's a completely different ballgame with the SRI, sick components, ETC, ETC... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*

oh... and the most vital part a jeffrey atwood tune on top of the great components... EIP can't beat that


----------



## Halo2x (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (TheRedMouse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheRedMouse* »_awesome!
i hope its not as outrageous as EIPs turbo kit(price wise)

X2, the price of this kit could be the decider in whether i keep my car or not.


----------



## vwglolf4 (Feb 9, 2005)

do you guys know when The turbo gonna ready to buy???
Is it gonna be soon?


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_We'll have detailed info sorted this weekend.
-Jeff


----------



## RidingOnRailsRaddo (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: (proshot)*

cannot wait to see this kit in action...this is why i am getting rid of my 337. 1.8t was not for me back to the VR


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

It's funny how anyone that has owned both the 1.8t and a VR love the VR much more. haha


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (cpchillin)*

Im leaving tomorrow to head down to Road Atlanta for the track day. Ill make sure to take some pictures of the car for you all. Ill try to get any other info as well.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (NOVAdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOVAdub* »_Im leaving tomorrow to head down to Road Atlanta for the track day. Ill make sure to take some pictures of the car for you all. Ill try to get any other info as well. 

Come by our booth to see the car, take some pictures....and best of all, get a copy of pricing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

C2


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

Ill see you guys there!







Are you going to have the car on track at all? We could always hook up my camera and get some videos for everyone here to drool over.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (NOVAdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOVAdub* »_Ill see you guys there!







Are you going to have the car on track at all? We could always hook up my camera and get some videos for everyone here to drool over.










We may try to get it out on there with the Driving School's permission. I know that we will get it away from the booth some, as it is having pictures taken for two different articles.

Chris
C2


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

please say eurotuner.... lol


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*

Drove the car today since Jeff had made some updates to the software, and.....aaahhhhh drooling over here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It is going to be hard to just stare at it in the rearview mirror on the trailer all the way to Atlanta tomorrow









Chris
C2


----------



## GiNnSiN (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

Me wants! Me Wants!!!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (GiNnSiN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GiNnSiN* »_Me wants! Me Wants!!!









We gots ! We gots ! !








For those of you that are going to be at Road Atlanta this weekend, please feel free to stop by and see the car....

Chris
C2


----------



## jti Pete (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

please post up a little info... so i can start saving


----------



## essellevr6 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (jti Pete)*

yeahh


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (jti Pete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jti Pete* »_please post up a little info... so i can start saving









haha yea seriously...so i can skip dumb little mods early on if i have something worth saving for...rather than wasting like 500 bucks or so on like cai, and chip, which are then rendered useless with this kit, and im left with paperweights, or i could sell them and make little back:thumbdown: . ...so http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the kit and the info!


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm already saving







.


----------



## REDGTIBOY (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (proshot)*

i already got the money


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*West coast distribution?*

Looks like this is going to be a killer setup! Are you guys going to team up with any other vendors to produce product? Or are you going to weld everything up in house?
I believe Kinetic can do mandrel bending jobs now, so maybe you could team up with them and have them build some downpipes/manifold over on the West coast so you can fulfill orders quicker when this is released...
You should definitely get a kit over to the PacificNW and showcase at WaterWagens in August.


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: West coast distribution? (phatvw)*

Well Im here in Braselton about 5 miles from the track. Ill get as much info for you guys tomorrow as I can. I forgot my camera cable so youll have to wait for the pics until I get homefrom VIR on weds. Im hoping they can get this thing on track for a session so we can get some video. Id even be willing to donate one of my runs if theyll let me drive it.


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: West coast distribution? (NOVAdub)*

Ok guys Im back from the track so I guess you want to hear about the kit.







First of all these guys really have their act together. All of the hardware is made very well. The pictures they posted dont really do it justice. The car runs perfectly. They have it set up with 6XX CC injectors (I ant remember exact size), their short runner intake, front mount intercooler, inline fuel pump, and probably a bunch of stuff Im forgerring. It is running 6 psi with stock compression. They showed me a dyno from NGP the other day and it put down ~300 whp. I dont remember how much torque it put down, but the curve was as flat as at table. Im sure theyll post the chart eventually. I havent made up my mind on the look of the stainless piping, but turbos are meant for driving, not looking at so lets talk about the test ride. First of all the power delivery is very smooth. The turbo spools at ~3000-3500rpm and the power band is very linear. Once the turbo kicks in the car really starts to move. At about ~5k the car really starts to move. We had enough room to do a couple of 2nd to 4th gear pulls. Triple digit speeds come very quickly. Overall i was very impressed with everything about the kit. 
There hasnt been much discussion about the price of the kit so I guess now is a good time to start. I sat down with them and talked about what Im looking to do with the car. Basically Im looking for a car that will reliably make 300-325whp. Im not looking to have a dyno queen so the power numbers arent as important to me as the durability, reliability, and streetability so basically the kit they have on the car seems like it would be perfect for me. I would probably go with slightly smaller injectors since I wont be going for big numbers, and the smaller injectors can support all of the power Im looking to make. I would go for a 3" downpipe, and would probably not need the larger turbo housing they are using on the car now. For what im looking for the kit will cost $7000-$8000 depending on what parts I have them put in the kit. Before you guys start complaining about the price please remember that this kit already has the SRI and big injectors with programming that actually works. They didnt trailer this car, they drove it down from CT. For reference to get EIPs stg 1 with big injectors is $6500 after their 10% vortex discount and then you still have the OEM intake manifold and a smaller MAF so at the end of the daythe kits are priced very similarly, but the C2 kit makes more power (at least according to the 6psi dyno on EIPs site)

Chris and Jeff- Thanks again for the ride (and the propel







), I really was impressed. It was great meeting you guys, maybe next time well get to see the car on track.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

well they said this weekend will be info update and im excited


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: West coast distribution? (NOVAdub)*

aaawwhhh, I was at dub fest, but before I got to talk to them about the car it disappeared so I guess they were on the track. Then my friends got super board/complaining & what not, so we left before they brought the car back.


----------



## REDGTIBOY (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: West coast distribution? (skeil_03gli)*

so what ever happened to the kit being released in april of 07


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: West coast distribution? (REDGTIBOY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REDGTIBOY* »_so what ever happened to the kit being released in april of 07

It's still April







.


----------



## StrictlyForeignBadBoy (Jun 16, 2006)

time is runing out!


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: West coast distribution? (REDGTIBOY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REDGTIBOY* »_so what ever happened to the kit being released in april of 07
talk to them. The car they brought to atlanta was fully sorted and ready to go. They are going for more power so Im sure theyll throw the headgasket spacer on it, but the impression I got is that they can have one ready for you in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## REDGTIBOY (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: West coast distribution? (NOVAdub)*

what kind of power are they going for


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

Those teaser pics are impressive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: West coast distribution? (REDGTIBOY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REDGTIBOY* »_what kind of power are they going for 

The car that we brought to Atlanta made: *300 whp at 6psi*.
We will now be tuning both a *400 whp* and a *500 whp* version....which list would you like us to put your name on









Chris
C2


----------



## Halo2x (Nov 1, 2005)

Yes yes i like those numbers, but will impress me even more would be an *affordable* price


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (Halo2x)*






















$7000





























Ah well. It will still be a sweet kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Halo2x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Halo2x* »_Yes yes i like those numbers, but will impress me even more would be an *affordable* price









Please define affordable.

C2


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Please define affordable.

C2

i have 51 cents in my bank account?


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Please define affordable.

C2


Let's hear some concrete prices from you please







.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (proshot)*

Well i drink a lot of







so I don't think that black market kidney sales are going to work for me. So i'm hoping for a good price. That way I don't have to give more money to VF for the mythical stage 3 that will come out in fall of 2020


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_Well i drink a lot of







so I don't think that black market kidney sales are going to work for me. So i'm hoping for a good price. That way I don't have to give more money to VF for the mythical stage 3 that will come out in fall of 2020

If you drink alotta







just dont try and sell your liver... Kidney's are fair game in my book!!


----------



## Halo2x (Nov 1, 2005)

Affordable to me would be between 3,200 to 4,200. anything less would be nice too


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Halo2x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Halo2x* »_Affordable to me would be between 3,200 to 4,200. anything less would be nice too









We can develop a kit in that price range...it just WON'T be the kit that we have outlined here.

C2


----------



## GREASE-MONKEY (Nov 22, 2006)

i just want to know how much the software is


----------



## Halo2x (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
We can develop a kit in that price range...it just WON'T be the kit that we have outlined here.

C2

A kit designed around those prices would be great. Would there be Stages one would be able to purchase to bring it up to par to your higher priced kit?


----------



## REDGTIBOY (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: West coast distribution? (C2Motorsports)*

im probably shooting for the 400hp version but i might go higher


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Halo2x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Halo2x* »_Affordable to me would be between 3,200 to 4,200. anything less would be nice too









I'm all for a good price, but that is less than VF's stage 1 which does about 250whp. I wouldn't expect this to go for anything near that... maybe in the 6.5-7k range... depending on options. Hp = $$$$


----------



## Halo2x (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
Hp = $$$$

I Understand that, and i'm all for paying High $$ for good quality and good results. But look at kinetics prices for their 12v kits. They are right around 3k. Not everyone wants big power right away ( well i guess i should say can afford it) Thats why i think an entry level kit would be great.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Halo2x)*

We're putting together a cost friendly package, along with the 
higher end kit you see here. (waiting on quotes for a few items)
Pricing this stuff is proving to be a complicated task.

-Jeff


----------



## Halo2x (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_We're putting together a cost friendly package, along with the 
higher end kit you see here. (waiting on quotes for a few items)
Pricing this stuff is proving to be a complicated task.

-Jeff

Exactly what i wanted to hear. And good luck with the pricing, im sure it is a pain. Have a beer on me


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Halo2x)*

I'm goint to have a beer... Not because i'm busy just because I like it


----------



## Halo2x (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_I'm goint to have a beer... Not because i'm busy just because I like it









I wish i could have one at work


----------



## REDGTIBOY (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: West coast distribution? (C2Motorsports)*

hey i decided i want the 400whp kit so put my name on that list


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: West coast distribution? (REDGTIBOY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REDGTIBOY* »_hey i decided i want the 400whp kit so put my name on that list


hope you also got your order in for a clutch, axles, and motor mounts...







...not to mention.....3"exhaust...brakes...proper suspension...tyres...although i'm sure you've done all that...ahem...
above and beyond the kit...400whp gets real expensive real fast ...i'm not grinding you...its really only jealousy...


----------



## REDGTIBOY (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: West coast distribution? (dubdoor)*

ive got the money im ordering a new clutch, lsd, axles, tires, makeing an exhaust, and im putting porshe brakes, new motor mounts trans mount and and coilovers on my car so i understand your jealousy but i worked hard to get to this point and im going for it

















_Modified by REDGTIBOY at 1:50 PM 4-26-2007_


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: West coast distribution? (REDGTIBOY)*

You must have a lot of money dude







.


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: West coast distribution? (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_You must have a lot of money dude







.


yeah sounds like it.... we've got a ballllllerrr here..


----------



## stulexington (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi, long time lurker, first time poster, I have a couple of questions: will the 300 whp version be available? Also, the best gas I can get locally is 91 octane, will this kit run on 91? It'll be a couple of years till I've saved up for FI, but I'm doing my research now.


----------



## Halo2x (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (stulexington)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stulexington* »_Hi, long time lurker, first time poster, I have a couple of questions: will the 300 whp version be available? Also, the best gas I can get locally is 91 octane, will this kit run on 91? It'll be a couple of years till I've saved up for FI, but I'm doing my research now.


Welcome! I hope these forums will be as helpful as they have been for me. As for the 91, i cant answer for them, but i would assume that 91 would be fine as thats all that most people have access to. Good luck with saving up


----------



## sqpc (Sep 7, 2003)

Where's the dyno sheets?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (sqpc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sqpc* »_Where's the dyno sheets?

We have the original dyno here in an electronic .rtf format, but do not know of anyway to post it....
Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Chris
C2


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

Chris, 
I have the WinPEP viewer installed on my computer so if you want to email me the file I can post it for you. You can also download the prgram here You want the Free Run/Demo version. Basically youll use it to load the rtf file, then you can choose what info is displayed, and what correction factors to use.


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

Like NOVA said... just goto DynoJet and download the program its free.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*

I understand that...but here is the issue. The file that NGP Racing sent to me was an .rtf format extension, not the .drf format needed to view in WinPEP 7.
So the question is NOT how to view and post a .drf graph, but how to post a .rtf graph....









Chris
C2


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

.rtf files are usualy rich text format,







What does it look like when you open it in wordpad?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_We have the original dyno here in an electronic .rtf format, but do not know of anyway to post it....
Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Chris
C2

Open it with whatever program views it. Hit "PRTSCRN" on your keyboard - go to MS Paint and hit ctrl+v (paste) and save it as a .jpeg


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

understood


----------



## Rabbid Rabbit (May 1, 2000)

*Re: (stulexington)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stulexington* »_Hi, long time lurker, first time poster, I have a couple of questions: will the 300 whp version be available? Also, the best gas I can get locally is 91 octane, will this kit run on 91? It'll be a couple of years till I've saved up for FI, but I'm doing my research now.


Petro-Canada doesn't offer 94 at the pump? Here in Quebec I can get 94 octane at any Petro-Canada.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (Rabbid Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbid Rabbit* »_
Petro-Canada doesn't offer 94 at the pump? Here in Quebec I can get 94 octane at any Petro-Canada.

Most of the FI kits sold in the USA/Canada are tuned for 91+ because you can only get 91 in California and that is the largest market. With higher octane and proper chip programming you can advance the ignition timing and/or boost to squeeze out more power. When you make the jump to 100+ octane unleaded race-fuel, the power increase is significant! And the weight savings (on your wallet) is even more significant!
Also Petro-Can/Shell/Esso do not offer 94 in all locations in Canada. For example its easy to find in Vancouver proper, but In Surrey near Kinetic and HPA, I had to drive around for quite a while to find it.



_Modified by phatvw at 2:40 PM 4-27-2007_


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

can't wait to see if theres a kit priced like right there with eip's stg 1...if so this summer, i'm allllllllll over it!


----------



## Tweeked24 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

Like a fat kid on a cup cake


----------



## stulexington (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (phatvw)*

Yeah, just confirmed, while there are rumors of 94 about an hour or so away, there's nothing in the city proper. It's great to hear that it's probably tuned to 91 though.


----------



## GREASE-MONKEY (Nov 22, 2006)

so how much jeff this is holdin me up


----------



## jinxpjh (Apr 26, 2007)

its killing me inside


----------



## REDGTIBOY (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (jinxpjh)*

hey so whats the deal with this whole kit is it gonna be out in the next month


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
...C2Motorsports 24V Turbo Kit will be available April of '07















C2

¿may 2nd?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (Attack.:Rabbit)*

Just call and order..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
502 895 3660

-Jeff


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Just call and order..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
502 895 3660

-Jeff

pics? prices? options? website update?








You know how it is, some folks like to see stuff right in front of them rather than actually pickup the phone... Damn MTV generation...


_Modified by phatvw at 10:49 AM 5-2-2007_


----------



## REDGTIBOY (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (Jefnes3)*

so does that mean i can get the 400whp kit if i just call or are you still tuning it


----------



## Halo2x (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (REDGTIBOY)*

No price means free right?


----------



## REDGTIBOY (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (Halo2x)*

haha thats funny


----------



## Rabbid Rabbit (May 1, 2000)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (REDGTIBOY)*

I need to see pics of the different setups before I can make a decions. I'll wait, I'm sure C2 will be cranking somethign out pretty soon.


----------



## 2.Not So Slow.... (Jun 8, 2006)

are new axles a necessity? i was told 400whp should not be that much of a strain on stock axles unless the car has a huge suspension drop which puts the axles on an angle they were not designed for. Any truth in that?
Page 7 owned!


----------



## DMmagazine (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (2.Not So Slow....)*

fuel for the fire


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (DMmagazine)*

my polished valve cover would look sooo pretty there


----------



## Halo2x (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

^^^ Its so beautiful


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (Halo2x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Halo2x* »_^^^ Its so beautiful









Hahah.


----------



## jinxpjh (Apr 26, 2007)

i just talked 2 c2 and u can order 
ther custamer service was great great packages and power
stage1 300hp $8000
stage2 400hp $9500 
stage3 500hp $11000-12000
allot is han made
4 to 6 week shiping
talk 2 chris tell peter sent u
c2#502-418-7498


_Modified by jinxpjh at 1:42 PM 5-3-2007_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (DMmagazine)*

thats apretty neat desingn, the BOV was made into a DV back into the intake plumbing...pretty nice


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_thats apretty neat desingn, the BOV was made into a DV back into the intake plumbing...pretty nice

Jacob...Will you hate me if I buy this?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (MkIV_03GLI)*

you dont have $8000
so i dont plan on hating you Biscuit Head


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (C2Motorsports)*

Is there any way I can get a CAD file of the intake flang. (.dxf , .drw) Any AutoCAD or Solidworks or even Pro-E file will do. That would be great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also the Exhaust Flang if you have it.


_Modified by MkIV_03GLI at 4:33 PM 5-3-2007_


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (MkIV_03GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIV_03GLI* »_Is there any way I can get a CAD file of the intake flang. (.dxf , .drw) Any AutoCAD or Solidworks or even Pro-E file will do. That would be great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also the Exhaust Flang if you have it.



The CAD file may bring all the boys to the yard; they could tell you, but they'd have to charge


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
The CAD file may bring all the boys to the yard; they could tell you, but they'd have to charge









wow...its sad you know that song








jfwy...
Yea Justin, they might not allow you to obtain the file so no one can go off and duplicate the system


----------



## LETTERMAN52 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_why do yall go from 2.5" to 3" back to 2.5"








\

Are you getting my IM's?


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
The CAD file may bring all the boys to the yard; they could tell you, but they'd have to charge









I'm a Mechanical Designer/Drafter I'll just do it my self if C2 won't give it to me. I was just trying to get out of doing the hard work they already put in to it.
Anyhow like I said before a CAD file would be great so I don't have to break out the calipers and learn how to use the metric system.










_Modified by MkIV_03GLI at 6:57 PM 5-3-2007_


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
wow...its sad you know that song








jfwy...
Yea Justin, they might not allow you to obtain the file so no one can go off and duplicate the system

Hehe, I actually have it on vinyl and randomly drop it into mixes now and then -> booty shakin


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (jinxpjh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_We're putting together a cost friendly package, along with the 
higher end kit you see here. (waiting on quotes for a few items)
Pricing this stuff is proving to be a complicated task.

-Jeff



_Quote, originally posted by *jinxpjh* »_i just talked 2 c2 and u can order 
ther custamer service was great great packages and power
stage1 300hp $8000
stage2 400hp $9500 
stage3 500hp $11000-12000
allot is han made
4 to 6 week shiping
talk 2 chris tell peter sent u
c2#502-418-7498

_Modified by jinxpjh at 1:42 PM 5-3-2007_

maybe its just me, but the stage 1 price doesn't seem so 'cost-friendly'...
think i'll wait on my fellow countrymen's efforts...


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (dubdoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdoor* »_maybe its just me, but the stage 1 price doesn't seem so 'cost-friendly'...
think i'll wait on my fellow countrymen's efforts...










The stage 1 is the higher end like he was saying. I'm assuming the "cost friendly" version would lack SRI, so that's a good chunk of change right there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (proshot)*

The 'cost friendly' version will contain a different set of parts.
Like:
no T4 BB turbo
no SRI
no FMIC
no Stainless piping (mild steel, like comparable kits)
Just call Chris. (seriously)
We'll put together a kit that meets your budget.
ALL kits are customized for each individual's driving style and budget.

-Jeff


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
Just call Chris. (seriously)
We'll put together a kit that meets your budget.
ALL kits are customized for each individual's driving style and budget.

-Jeff



I have to save up a little more







. Maybe I should just call and figure out how much it's gonna cost? I think I just might







.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*24V Fueling Kits*

We would like to introduce our new 2.8L 24V Fueling Kits. These C2 Kits will come as a complete tuning solution for your 2.8L 24V FI equipped cars; and will include EVERYTHING that you need for a complete installation. There are no *hidden* add-ons necessary; what you see.....is what you need http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Use C2Motorsports tuning kits with your existing Turbo kit, or use it as the Tuning Solution for your custom-built 24V Turbo system.

*C2.24V.300*
300whp capable
C2 Flashload Software
6/315cc Hi-Flow Injectors
Stock MAF
Stock Intake
Stock CR
Stock Fuel Pump
*$999*
*C2.24V.350*
350whp capable
C2 Flashload Software
6/380cc Hi-Flow Injectors
C2.95mm MAF Housing
4.00" Hi-Flow Filter
Hi-Flow Inline Fuel Pump
Stock or Low Compression Option
*$1249*
*C2.24V.425*
425whp capable
C2 Flashload Software
6/475cc Hi-Flow Injectors
C2.95mm MAF Housing
4.00" Hi-Flow Filter
Hi-Flow Inline Fuel Pump
*$1449*
*C2.24V.500*
500whp capable
C2 Flashload Software
6/630cc Hi-Flow Injectors
C2.95mm MAF Housing
4.00" Hi-Flow Filter
Hi-Flow Inline Fuel Pump
*$1999*



_Modified by C2Motorsports at 12:43 AM 5-4-2007_


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: 24V Fueling Kits (C2Motorsports)*

lol I saw those prices and the HP numbers and for a second I thought they were the diff stages of turbo kits... I nearly shat my pants.








Edit - whoa... Vortex doesn't block "shat"...


----------



## clark w. griswold (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: 24V Fueling Kits (MeiK)*

looks like a nice kit, but even if i had $8k to spend....i wouldnt spend it to gain 100hp. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: 24V Fueling Kits (clark w. griswold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clark w. griswold* »_looks like a nice kit, but even if i had $8k to spend....i wouldnt spend it to gain 100hp. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

true that, id just spend $1000 for a nice 100hp shot of nitrous


----------



## LETTERMAN52 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: 24V Fueling Kits (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
true that, id just spend $1000 for a nice 100hp shot of nitrous










I have been waiting patiently for a tracking number from you. I'll give you a few hours to get it for me. Paypal claim issued.


----------



## jinxpjh (Apr 26, 2007)

is it me or did eip lower ther price on the torbo kit $5699


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: 24V Fueling Kits (LETTERMAN52)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LETTERMAN52* »_

I have been waiting patiently for a tracking number from you. I'll give you a few hours to get it for me. Paypal claim issued.

Just to clarify for the everyone.....LETTERMAN52 is not referring to any transactions with C2Motorsports


----------



## Eternal (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: 24V Fueling Kits (C2Motorsports)*

Chris, Please make it the 630 injectors, if we are going to do this let's do it right from the beginning! I can't justify having to buy bigger injectors later once the Boost bug hits and I need more power! Thanks again for all your help. I can't wait to get my car back on the road. Eric http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LETTERMAN52 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: 24V Fueling Kits (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Just to clarify for the everyone.....LETTERMAN52 is not referring to any transactions with C2Motorsports









That is correct. No problems with the very awesome company for mentioned.


----------



## jinxpjh (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (skeil_03gli)*

what have you decided to get


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: 24V Fueling Kits (LETTERMAN52)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LETTERMAN52* »_

I have been waiting patiently for a tracking number from you. I'll give you a few hours to get it for me. Paypal claim issued.

some of us work and dont have much time to rummage through paperwork...you have your tracking number..as if it was the end of your life if you did not recive the TN...you got your parts, so CTFO








and stop stalking me in random post


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (jinxpjh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jinxpjh* »_what have you decided to get


still not exactly sure, the C2 kit is calling me name, but probably is more than I should spend, and if I remeber correctly VR6..'s pipes were nice and hidden, so I want something like that.


----------



## jinxpjh (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (skeil_03gli)*




















_Modified by jinxpjh at 11:37 PM 5-5-2007_


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (jinxpjh)*

Oh!, I've seen the pictures & I got to take a quick look at what they brought to Dub Fest.







you must be trying to sell me their kit.


----------



## cameagain (Nov 26, 2004)

jesus i want this sooo bad... can i just donate my car to you guys and show the car at shows??? please!!!!jk great pricing/power and holy handmade piping batman, great job guys maybe , maybe you'll here from me soon . i really hope so.


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (cameagain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cameagain* »_jesus i want this sooo bad... can i just donate my car to you guys and show the car at shows??? please!!!!jk great pricing/power and holy handmade piping batman, great job guys maybe , maybe you'll here from me soon . i really hope so.

they should! your car looks sick in person.
i was the kid that kept coming over to your area at hot water blast with a camera, haha.


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (platinumedVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *platinumedVR6* »_they should! your car looks sick in person.

Yeah it does!


----------



## cameagain (Nov 26, 2004)

thanks guys. but this is c2s thread not "jonny fuken tom's car's so hott right now" thread! keep on topic.
hehe and i've changed it up quite a bit since that weekend porsche wheels are gone.







they will be missed


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (cameagain)*

twists are gone?! wtf.


----------



## EastCoastSponger (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeffBeagley* »_twists are gone?! wtf.








agreed


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (proshot)*

how much is just the intercooler kit to buy??? and how much for just the core???


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (the.good.gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.good.gli* »_how much is just the intercooler kit to buy??? and how much for just the core???

*C2Motorsports FMIC Systems: Hand-built for superior quality and fitment*
We start with an industry proven core from Garrett measuring 24"x8"x3.5", which carries a 675hp rating. The bar and plate allows the use of higher boost pressure, as well as being more resistant to damage from road hazards than the tube and fin designs. 
Performance estimates for our FMIC were made under the following conditions:
» Air inlet temp - 250°F 
» Pressure ration - 2.0 (approx 14.7psi)
» Cooling air flow rate set with 1" H²O pressure drop
» Cooling air temp - 75°F
















*C2.24V.IC.SRI*
FMIC used with Short Runner Intake
May be used with other-than C2 Turbo Systems (may require modification)
All IC plumbing built from T-301 Stainless
TIG welded construction
Laser cut SS mounting brackets: re-use factory attachments
Custom endtanks require minimal trimming 
C2 design IC conceals supply/return piping
OEM bumper mounts are used for the FMIC install
Includes all necessary Silicone couplers
Includes all necessary SS T-Bolts
*Complete FMIC Kit: to be used with SRI
 $1799*

*C2.24V.IC*
FMIC used with Stock Intake
May be used with other-than C2 Turbo Systems (may require modification)
All IC plumbing built from T-301 Stainless
TIG welded construction
Laser cut SS mounting brackets: re-use factory attachments
Custom endtanks require minimal trimming 
C2 design IC conceals supply/return piping
OEM bumper mounts are used for the FMIC install
Includes all necessary Silicone couplers
Includes all necessary SS T-Bolts
*Complete FMIC Kit: to be used with stock intake
 $1749*

*C2.24V.IC.CORE*
C2 24V FMIC Core 
May be used with other-than C2 Turbo Systems 
TIG welded construction
Custom endtanks require minimal trimming 
C2 design IC conceals supply/return piping
OEM bumper mounts are used for the FMIC install

*C2 24V FMIC: CORE only
 $1049*
_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:29 AM 5-16-2007_


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 10:54 AM 5-16-2007_


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: 24V Fueling Kits (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_We would like to introduce our new 2.8L 24V Fueling Kits. These C2 Kits will come as a complete tuning solution for your 2.8L 24V FI equipped cars; and will include EVERYTHING that you need for a complete installation. There are no *hidden* add-ons necessary; what you see.....is what you need http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Use C2Motorsports tuning kits with your existing Turbo kit, or use it as the Tuning Solution for your custom-built 24V Turbo system.

*C2.24V.300*
300whp capable
C2 Flashload Software
6/315cc Hi-Flow Injectors
Stock MAF
Stock Intake
Stock CR
Stock Fuel Pump
*$999*
*C2.24V.350*
350whp capable
C2 Flashload Software
6/380cc Hi-Flow Injectors
C2.95mm MAF Housing
4.00" Hi-Flow Filter
Hi-Flow Inline Fuel Pump
Stock or Low Compression Option
*$1249*
*C2.24V.425*
425whp capable
C2 Flashload Software
6/475cc Hi-Flow Injectors
C2.95mm MAF Housing
4.00" Hi-Flow Filter
Hi-Flow Inline Fuel Pump
*$1449*
*C2.24V.500*
500whp capable
C2 Flashload Software
6/630cc Hi-Flow Injectors
C2.95mm MAF Housing
4.00" Hi-Flow Filter
Hi-Flow Inline Fuel Pump
*$1999*
_Modified by C2Motorsports at 12:43 AM 5-4-2007_

do you guys plan on offering anythng like this for the 3.2 24V?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: 24V Fueling Kits (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_
do you guys plan on offering anythng like this for the 3.2 24V?

We have just finished our Stage I R32 Software package...http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We plan to offer a full line of Turbo software, Turbo systems, and Turbo related products.

Chris
C2


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 1:58 PM 5-18-2007_


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: 24V Fueling Kits (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Yes we do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We plan to offer a full line of Turbo software, Turbo systems, and Turbo related products.

Chris
C2

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: 24V Fueling Kits (jettaboy_gtx)*

i cant believe none of us has asked for full dyno plots of the kit in action


----------



## hyperdubbin (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: 24V Fueling Kits (hiatussk8rs)*

bump for this programming:
C2.24V.500
500whp capable
C2 Flashload Software
6/630cc Hi-Flow Injectors
C2.95mm MAF Housing
4.00" Hi-Flow Filter
Hi-Flow Inline Fuel Pump
$1999
cuz as soon as its ready its MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rabbid Rabbit (May 1, 2000)

*Re: 24V Fueling Kits (hyperdubbin)*

Is there any news on the "cost friendly" kit?(a kit that maintains the stock intake manifold?)


----------



## Razcal (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: 24V Fueling Kits (Rabbid Rabbit)*

Just wondering if those r the actual prices for the stages.


----------



## hyperdubbin (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: 24V Fueling Kits (Razcal)*

bump for 500hp!


----------



## hyperdubbin (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: 24V Fueling Kits (hyperdubbin)*

IM'S SENT. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

I've only seen very vague pricing info! Is there any concrete pricing yet? Dyno with a/f?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (cpchillin)*

We have 'concrete' pricing.

Each kit is individually configured, so there is no formal stage 1,2,3 stuff...
Basic modules:
1. turbo header, turbo, DP, wastegate and wasteagte re-route.
2. intake plumbing kit
3. FMIC Kit
4. Fueling kit
5. Exhaust system
Each has several options. 
Put together a wish list. 
Do you want a number for config on the test car?
We have a dyno chart, never sorted how to post it. 
Done at NGP, all we recieved was a 'pic' not the actual run file (dynojet). Send us an IM or email, we'll send it to you.
-Jeff



_Modified by Jefnes3 at 5:34 PM 5-31-2007_


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

Not to tell you how to run your business but I would put together a "Stage 1 kit" that is $xxxx.xx and xxxhp. And possibly other different stages. You can say "we can configure how you want" or something. This way people know that for xxxhp it's going to cost them $xxxx.xx. With that said there are way to many poor people on the tex and it probably won't bring you any more or less business by doing it the way you are.








But I'll IM you with what I want and you can give me pricing and upgrade options.
And yes hp numbers for the test car would be nice, as well as what's done and approx how much it would cost for the same set-up.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (cpchillin)*

bump


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

Bump for 2 very nice guys at C2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mjille (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

ordered the short runner intake mani http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (mjille)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mjille* »_ordered the short runner intake mani http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what the fack??!?!!?/
i talked to them yesterday and they said it wont be out till July 8th??
PM me how much you paid for it and how you got one


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

still no dyno PLOTS ????


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*

i thought this manifold from C2 was supposed to be cheaper than HPA
but $1000 for the C2 manifold also?








ill get justin to make me one instead


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*

i sure i'm not the only one waiting for more info...
no replies to pms or emails...
what's goin on fellas...???


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (dubdoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdoor* »_
i sure i'm not the only one waiting for more info...
no replies to pms or emails...
what's goin on fellas...???









lol ive called before and got really no help and never got my question answered straight up they always avoided a straight answer


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*

........................................................................


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*

this thread has completely fizzled out







, not to mention the product 
release has turned out to be rather anti-climatic despite a few sexy 
pictures....


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (dubdoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdoor* »_
this thread has completely fizzled out







, not to mention the product 
release has turned out to be rather anti-climatic despite a few sexy 
pictures....


We have started a NEW THREAD for 24V Pricing and Components, please refer to the following link: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3289559

Chris
C2


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 10:15 PM 6-20-2007_


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

C2Motorsports is proud to offer the quality that makes our products the right choice, while doing so at *unbelievable* prices.

*STAGE I*
*$3999*
C2 SS 24V Turbo Manifold
60-1 Turbo
C2 SS 3.00" Downpipe
C2 SS Intake w/ integrated MAF
C2.350 Fueling Kit
Includes all hardware for installation
*STAGE I+*
*$4799*
C2 SS 24V Turbo Manifold
60-1 Turbo
C2 SS 3.00" Downpipe 
C2 FMIC
C2 SS FMIC Piping Kit
C2 SS Intake w/ integrated MAF
C2.350 Fueling Kit
Includes all hardware for installation
*STAGE II*
*$5399*
C2 SS 24V Turbo Manifold
60-1 Turbo
C2 SS 3.00" Downpipe 
C2 24V QuickFlow SRI
C2 24V SS Head Spacer
C2 SS Intake w/ integrated MAF
C2.425 Fueling Kit
Includes all hardware for installation
*STAGE II+*
*$6199*
C2 SS 24V Turbo Manifold
60-1 Turbo
C2 SS 3.00" Downpipe 
C2 FMIC
C2 SS FMIC Piping Kit
C2 24V QuickFlow SRI
C2 24V SS Head Spacer
C2 SS Intake w/ integrated MAF
C2.425 Fueling Kit
Includes all hardware for installation
*STAGE III*
*$7499*
C2 SS 24V Turbo Manifold
PT BB T61 Turbo
C2 SS 3.50" Downpipe 
C2 FMIC
C2 SS FMIC Piping Kit
C2 24V QuickFlow SRI
Turbonetics Godzilla BOV
C2 24V SS Head Spacer
C2 SS Intake w/ integrated MAF
C2.500 Fueling Kit
Includes all hardware for installation


----------



## elliMX191 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

great prices in my opinion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fastboy501 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

bump. any new info?


----------



## bOOst_BoY02 (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (Fastboy501)*

If thats the c2motorsports car im thinking of, then i rode in it and it was effin sweet...It ran great, pulled smooth and sounded crazy of course, it also seemed very reliable. If i had a 24v i would definatley go with one of these kits.
Thanks for the ride and lunch chris, ill be getting in contact with you pretty soon for some info on your 12v turbo programming. 
Brian R.


----------



## slowazzcar (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (bOOst_BoY02)*

are the coilpacks being upgraded in these kits?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (slowazzcar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slowazzcar* »_are the coilpacks being upgraded in these kits?

No need. (that we have seen)
-Jeff


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (cpchillin)*

Nice as always...


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (VW_Sporting)*

well i just split open some boxes yesterday and i'm must say i was very impressed with the metal work...the welds are fantastic and quality looks to be outstanding...worth the wait... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
just need a couple of more small, but critical parts, like the wastegate and d/v, and we're tearing into the car...


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: (dubdoor)*

O I cant wait till I can get the stage 1+ kit I cant wait! 22 months till my warrenty is up! Im getting so use to the I/C/E set up, that my car feels slower and slower every time i drive it. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (vdubb24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubb24v* »_Im getting so use to the I/C/E set up, that my car feels slower and slower every time i drive it. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Trust me - THAT doesn't change... even with a turbo.


----------



## slowazzcar (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports 24V VR6 Turbo System (C2Motorsports)*

bought the SRI this weekend at H2O http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Definetely great guys to deal with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWChimera (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_C2Motorsports is proud to offer the quality that makes our products the right choice, while doing so at *unbelievable* prices.

*STAGE I*
*$3999*
C2 SS 24V Turbo Manifold
60-1 Turbo
C2 SS 3.00" Downpipe
C2 SS Intake w/ integrated MAF
C2.350 Fueling Kit
Includes all hardware for installation
*STAGE I+*
*$4799*
C2 SS 24V Turbo Manifold
60-1 Turbo
C2 SS 3.00" Downpipe 
C2 FMIC
C2 SS FMIC Piping Kit
C2 SS Intake w/ integrated MAF
C2.350 Fueling Kit
Includes all hardware for installation
*STAGE II*
*$5399*
C2 SS 24V Turbo Manifold
60-1 Turbo
C2 SS 3.00" Downpipe 
C2 24V QuickFlow SRI
C2 24V SS Head Spacer
C2 SS Intake w/ integrated MAF
C2.425 Fueling Kit
Includes all hardware for installation
*STAGE II+*
*$6199*
C2 SS 24V Turbo Manifold
60-1 Turbo
C2 SS 3.00" Downpipe 
C2 FMIC
C2 SS FMIC Piping Kit
C2 24V QuickFlow SRI
C2 24V SS Head Spacer
C2 SS Intake w/ integrated MAF
C2.425 Fueling Kit
Includes all hardware for installation
*STAGE III*
*$7499*
C2 SS 24V Turbo Manifold
PT BB T61 Turbo
C2 SS 3.50" Downpipe 
C2 FMIC
C2 SS FMIC Piping Kit
C2 24V QuickFlow SRI
Turbonetics Godzilla BOV
C2 24V SS Head Spacer
C2 SS Intake w/ integrated MAF
C2.500 Fueling Kit
Includes all hardware for installation



What HP do these stages represent?
EDIT: C2motorsports you have IM


_Modified by VWChimera at 10:03 AM 12-13-2007_


----------



## 24VaLvEr (Aug 14, 2007)

The fueling kits tells the max. hp you can run. So for the C2.500 fueling kit= 500hp


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (24VaLvEr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24VaLvEr* »_The fueling kits tells the max. hp you can run. So for the C2.500 fueling kit= 500hp

i was curious, and didn't check the rest of the thread but..does the number represent wheel or crank?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_
i was curious, and didn't check the rest of the thread but..does the number represent wheel or crank?

Its wheel HP. I believe C2 always advertises wheel HP unlike other unnamed companies who advertise crank HP and exaggerate drivetrain losses at 20%


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (phatvw)*

if that's wheel HP those are then even better prices per HP gained than i thought http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_C2Motorsports is proud to offer the quality that makes our products the right choice, while doing so at *unbelievable* prices.

*STAGE I*
*$3999*
C2 SS 24V Turbo Manifold
60-1 Turbo
C2 SS 3.00" Downpipe
C2 SS Intake w/ integrated MAF
C2.350 Fueling Kit
Includes all hardware for installation
*STAGE I+*
*$4799*
C2 SS 24V Turbo Manifold
60-1 Turbo
C2 SS 3.00" Downpipe 
C2 FMIC
C2 SS FMIC Piping Kit
C2 SS Intake w/ integrated MAF
C2.350 Fueling Kit
Includes all hardware for installation
*STAGE II*
*$5399*
C2 SS 24V Turbo Manifold
60-1 Turbo
C2 SS 3.00" Downpipe 
C2 24V QuickFlow SRI
C2 24V SS Head Spacer
C2 SS Intake w/ integrated MAF
C2.425 Fueling Kit
Includes all hardware for installation
*STAGE II+*
*$6199*
C2 SS 24V Turbo Manifold
60-1 Turbo
C2 SS 3.00" Downpipe 
C2 FMIC
C2 SS FMIC Piping Kit
C2 24V QuickFlow SRI
C2 24V SS Head Spacer
C2 SS Intake w/ integrated MAF
C2.425 Fueling Kit
Includes all hardware for installation
*STAGE III*
*$7499*
C2 SS 24V Turbo Manifold
PT BB T61 Turbo
C2 SS 3.50" Downpipe 
C2 FMIC
C2 SS FMIC Piping Kit
C2 24V QuickFlow SRI
Turbonetics Godzilla BOV
C2 24V SS Head Spacer
C2 SS Intake w/ integrated MAF
C2.500 Fueling Kit
Includes all hardware for installation



Some updated information for the Thread:
Here is a recent Stage III install by a customer GREAT Job Mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif : http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3592471



_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:32 PM 12-17-2007_


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Chris @ C2 you got IM.


----------



## 4mo1 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Is it possible to fit this to a UK car?
I'm thinking does the brake servo & associated parts get in the way of the turbo???


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (4mo1)*

We have not installed the kit on a RHD car yet. (don't see too many here







)
Its likely you can bring the car to C2-UK and Matt may be able to fit the kit to your car.
I am sure there are some things that need some hand massaging.
Send Chris an email. [email protected]
(to document your request)
We'll look into it.

-Jeff


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Chris I sent these to you but here is a pic or 2 for your thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















and stealth mode








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_and stealth mode









That's so rad, no one would know what hit them hahah.


----------

